# Found electrolyte tablets in my first aid kit



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a pic. I've never seen these before but they look like a bottle of them would be pretty cheap. How are they on comparison to the nuun tabs and others like it? Not sure what/how much they contain. What are your thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

